# Beta Blockers..



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

So I just realized that there are many beta blockers out there other than atenolol and propranolol. I do know that the overwhelming majority of people on here advise the use of propranolol for performance anxiety. However, are any of these other beta blockers such as metoprolol close to as effective as propranolol or atenolol for performance anxiety and tremors? What would make it not as effective, because don't they all have a very similar mechanism of action? The reason I'm asking this is because propranolol has some undesirable side effects that are more common than some of the other beta blockers. Please let me know if you have knowledge on these beta blockers for anxiety. Thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I took Metoprolol 12.5mg and even that low dose I couldn't handle. Made me all drowsy and really dizzy with headaches. I don't think it did anything for my anxiety, I was on it for tachycardia.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

what undesirable side effects are you talking about?


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I get really tired on it and lose my motivation. Also it causes me to feel down/depressed. At least propranolol did.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I was prescribed Propranolol to help with the physical symptoms of social anxiety. It made breathing difficult and anxiety attacks worse, and did nothing to help the overwhelming mental anxiety. The problems I experienced were caused by my asthma, was this your problem?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Metoprolol, atenolol are cardioselective beta blockers meaning they work preferentially on beta receptors in the heart. They prevent the heart rate from going up too much from anxiety. If you experience symptoms of heart racing, palpitations due to anxiety these would be good meds to take

Propranolol is preferred more for performance anxiety because its action is not limited to the heart. It will do what cardioselective blockers do plus reduce some peripheral symptoms of anxiety like tremors.

High dose propranolol (80mg at a time) works really well for me for controlling tremors.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

alte said:


> Metoprolol, atenolol are cardioselective beta blockers meaning they work preferentially on beta receptors in the heart. They prevent the heart rate from going up too much from anxiety. If you experience symptoms of heart racing, palpitations due to anxiety these would be good meds to take
> 
> Propranolol is preferred more for performance anxiety because its action is not limited to the heart. It will do what cardioselective blockers do plus reduce some peripheral symptoms of anxiety like tremors.
> 
> ...


I concur from an observational stance, as my aunt has been placed on Propranolol to aid to cease the tremors she suffers in her hands, and it has been extremely effective, apparently.


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

I took bisoprolol 10mg (selective beta-blocker) today for a social event, but it just made me feel down/depressed and anxious. It did however help with the physical symptoms, for example shaky voice. I don´t think i´ll be taking it anymore though, because of the side effects it had on me.

Oh, maybe i should also add that i´m also currently taking Effexor 75mg/day, Remeron 30mg/day and today i also took 30mg oxazepam along with the bisoprolol.


----------



## hassellmark (Dec 4, 2010)

i was given Propranolol 40mg 3 times aday as soon as i have 1 i find my head very light headed and feels as though cotton wool in my ears  not nice , gunna av go back doc see wot else i can have


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Propral is great for most people, including me. I used to have terrible blushing symptoms, I would stop going to places out of fear of blushing. Coupled with the use of an SSRI, it doesn't really happen anymore. I take the SSRI in the evening and 10mg of propral before going to university, and I don't have to worry about anything.  Even 30mg of propral didn't use to be enough when I wasn't on an SSRI, but the two meds really support each other and 10mg of each is currently enough for me. It won't make the mential anxiety go away, but if blushing or other physical symptoms control your life, then yes they will go away with it, and if you use an SSRI you should feel great!


----------

